# بابا يسوع



## †miro† (10 يونيو 2007)

صباح الخير يا بابا يسوع معلش انا مصبحتش عليك النهاردة وبقالى كتير مش بصبح عليك سامحنى ومتزعلش منى انت عارف انا بحبك اد اية وعارفة انك بتقول الحب مش كلام لكن انا متاسفة هبتدى الفعل ومن النهاردة بس انت متوعلش منى ابدآ 

ممكن تقف معايا وترشدنى وتعلمنى احبك من اول وجديد لانى بجد انا مليش غيرك ابدآ 

         ياريت يا بابا تكون سامعنى دقلوقتى انا حاسة من كتر منتا مدايق منى مش عايز تكلمنى بس بجد متاسفة اوى اوى اوى


----------



## Coptic Man (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بابا يسوع*

صلاة بسيطة جداا وصغيرة

بس بجد عجبتني اوي وحاسس اني عايز اقولها معاكي

شكرا ليكي وربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## twety (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بابا يسوع*

*جميله جدا ياميرو *
*بس على فكرة *
*انا كمان بصبح عليه الصبح وقبل ما انام كمان *

*ميرسى ياميرو ليكى*
*ربنا يعوضك ياقمر *


----------



## †miro† (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بابا يسوع*



Coptic Man قال:


> صلاة بسيطة جداا وصغيرة
> 
> بس بجد عجبتني اوي وحاسس اني عايز اقولها معاكي
> 
> شكرا ليكي وربنا يباركك ويعوضك





ميرسى اوى اوى  copitic man بابا يسوع معاك وميرسى على تشجيعك ليا


----------



## †miro† (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بابا يسوع*



twety قال:


> *جميله جدا ياميرو *
> *بس على فكرة *
> *انا كمان بصبح عليه الصبح وقبل ما انام كمان *
> 
> ...





ميرسى اوى او ى تويتى على كلامك المشجع ليا دة وبرافووووووو عليك انك مش وحش زى  وبتصبح على بابا يسوع الصبحيا:cry2::cry2:

صليليى انى ارجع اصبح علية تانى


----------

